# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Attempting to insert hyperlink causes excel to shut down

## Chrisjb0

Hi All,

When I try to insert a link in an excel cell, the hyperlink window opens and then Excel closes down (Message: Excel has stopped working). Same thing if I attempt to edit existing link.

Has anyone else experienced this?

----------


## Chrisjb0

I have since tried inserting a hyperlink in a Word doc and the same thing happens (perhaps not surprisingly).

Not had a problem previously; it seems to have happened since upgrading to Office 365/2016.

Any help or thoughts would be much appreciated.

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

Are you running Windows 10 Creators Update? If so, this Answers thread may be of use- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...5fd06fd?auth=1

----------


## Chrisjb0

Thanks, xlnitwit.

The repair suggestion did not resolve things but following a link on a post within the thread you highlighted, I discovered that the "God mode" command (.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} was crashing the office software because it appeared 1st in the default document folder. Moving it to within a sub-folder seems to have resolved the issue. Yay!

Thanks, again.

----------

